# Moving to Spain



## vinavo (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I am an American student who is moving to Barcelona to study for the semester. I know that I don't necessarily fit the description of an expat but was hoping to get your input. I am currently looking for housing and was wondering what are neighborhoods that are good for students. I also was wondering what tips you may have for a student searching for a flat to share. 

Are there any things that I should be wary of or be careful about? 

Thank you very much.

Best,
Vina


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

Vina, I can't help you out with specific neighborhoods, but here's two websites I found to be super-helpful in my search for a shared apartment: 

Pisocompartido y alquiler de habitaciones
Alquiler Habitaciones, Piso Compartido, Compartir Piso

Good luck, and enjoy your term abroad!


----------

